# Yeast Starter issue



## Kivanc (Jun 23, 2016)

I have an issue with rehydrating the yeast and yeast starter. I searched the web, I searched through this forum on 'how to make a yeast starter', even I glanced through the pages a hundred times. In the end, I've come up with this:

I wanted to try making a yeast starter with my remaining yeast. I stored my yeast energizer (Crosby & Baker) in the refrigerator for a week. Hope I did right to let it sit in refrigerator. 

I rehydrated the yeast in 50 ml warm water for 15 minutes (I accidently mixed the yeast with the water). In the meantime, I added 2 teaspoons of sugar, 1/4 teaspoon of yeast energizer into the 2 cups of warm water. I added some cherry juice also. After 15 minutes, I poured the rehydrated yeast into the mixture. 

Then I poured the yeast starter into the must after 3 hours and mixed it with the must.

I hope I did it correctly..


----------



## cintipam (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi Kivanc

sounds like you did pretty close to correct. Fridge is fine for nutrient, no problem. A couple of points I often had some trouble with doing starters is starting with too hot water, which kills the yeast. Also keep the sugar and nutrient levels LOW in a starter unless you are using go ferm, which is made for creating a starter. Regular nutrient contains DAP, and too much DAP is toxic to yeast. That's why I say keep amount very low.

One additional thing with starters is you make a small one at first and wait for yeast action. if it gets going a bit, then add about 1/3-1/4 of the current volume of your starter again, and wait for it to show activity. When it does, add some more must, wait again. The point of this is to slowly get your yeast used to the environment that exists in your must while letting the yeast reproduce to create a very large colony before you add it all to the must. The goal is to have a huge amount of yeast that lives long enough to make a dent it the remaining sugar in the must before they die out.

So you almost got it right. There is a very good chance you will see a change in the SG. Make sure you have a record of current SG so you will know if anything happens.

You have a learned a lot from this batch of wine. I hope the sugar reduces enough to be drinkable for you. If not, maybe you should call it port, and sip it from tiny glasses.

Pam in cinti


----------



## wpt-me (Jun 23, 2016)

If I remember or read it right you should not stir it in.,but let it start going in the must first.
Then stir into must??

Bill


----------



## richmke (Jun 23, 2016)

wpt-me said:


> If I remember or read it right you should not stir it in.,but let it start going in the must first.
> Then stir into must??
> 
> Bill



If you sprinkle dry yeast on the must, then you do not stir it in. If you pour in a yeast starter, then you stir to mix. I think it has something to do with minimizing shock to the dry dormant yeast. ActiVe yeast do not have the same issue.


----------



## wpt-me (Jun 23, 2016)

richmke

Thank you for the correct info

Bill


----------



## Kivanc (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Cintipam, 

Thank you very much. I've really learned a lot and I appreciate it. 

I took the reading just before I pitched the yeast starter. The SG was 1.090.

But I have a question that bothers me. I still don't hear any fermenting noise from the must. Should I suppose to hear the smacking sound of fermentation after I add the yeast starter?


----------



## richmke (Jun 24, 2016)

Kivanc said:


> But I have a question that bothers me. I still don't hear any fermenting noise from the must. Should I suppose to hear the smacking sound of fermentation after I add the yeast starter?



Usually after a few minutes, you can hear the rehydrated yeast yelling "Yipiii!" as they swim around. They are small, so you have to listen very quietly. You will then hear a lot of moans as the yeast multiply.

Typically, it takes a day or two before you start hearing the fizzing sound.


----------



## Kivanc (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi, 

My cherry wine is finished fermenting at 1.090. It has got a condensed taste, it is drinkable but I also want to mix it with ice cream or adding carbonated soft drink to it. I feel the sweet burn of alcohol flowing down through the throat. It has 5.90% of alcohol. 

I want to thank you all..


----------



## Kivanc (Jul 26, 2016)

Note: Since Lalvin EC1118 isn't available in my country, I would use Bioferm Champ for this wine. This yeast will work up to 18% alcohol as well. Right from the start, I've been entering 'wine yeast' and the wine equipment seller's website brought me only 'Bioferm Rouge' yeast. But when I enter 'high tolerant alcohol wine yeast' in the search box, it brings me 'Bioferm Champ' (damned search engine ).


----------

